

Branding: Google Visual Assets Guidelines - Brajeshwar
http://abduzeedo.com/branding-google-visual-assets-guidelines

======
packetslave
Blog spam. The original is here: [http://www.behance.net/gallery/Google-
Visual-Assets-Guidelin...](http://www.behance.net/gallery/Google-Visual-
Assets-Guidelines-Part-1/9028077)

~~~
Indyan
Part 2: [http://www.behance.net/gallery/Google-Visual-Assets-
Guidelin...](http://www.behance.net/gallery/Google-Visual-Assets-Guidelines-
Part-2/9084309)

------
tantalor
I'm extremely confused. Were these designs contracted by Google? If not, why
does the article imply they were?

~~~
drivebyacct2
These are in use... by Google. Additionally, every single icon on G+ follows
the same trends

